# Name this Bird



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Name this Bird


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tweetie!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like it may be a young Ptarmigan in summer plumage.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Ptarmigan ,exactly what I was thinking ,if it isn't its a relative.LOL,but its been 54 years since I saw one so I'm not taking bets.

dick


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Keep trying, took the picture last week


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks quailish????


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

blue grouse


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Young female prarie chicken


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

blue quail -- young female?


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

I was going to guess atwaters prairie chicken as well....


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

grayfish said:


> Looks like it may be a young Ptarmigan in summer plumage.


x2


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Keep Trying, He/she lives on The Big Island of Hawaii


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

So I guess that is a Alien bird of Hawaii. Believe that would be a Turkey.

I was born in Hawaii. Can you guess the last three letters of my fathers middle name?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Turducken?


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

FRANKLIN QUAIL


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Not a young bird. See the spurs.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Grey or Erclel Francolin or maybe just plain Francolin


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

dicklaxt said:


> Grey or Erclel Francolin or maybe just plain Francolin


Erckel is correct sir


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

How much did I win and please make it a cashiers check :rotfl:Make it out to me and Google

dick


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

the neck and the beak dont look francolin to me. im just sayin


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nokillbill said:


> the neck and the beak dont look francolin to me. im just sayin


That is what the locals called them, I had no idea what it was, thought it was some kind of grouse/chucker family.

Sorry Dick, entertainment value only, hope you enjoyed playing and the picture


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

prarie chicken???


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

grayfish said:


> Looks like it may be a young Ptarmigan in summer plumage.


Don't ptarmigan have feathers down to their feet? Or is that just certain species?


----------

